# Vistana Resort (#0450)  Fountains Villas  (#V450)



## Miss Marty (Nov 26, 2010)

*
What are the differences between the following*

Sheraton Vistana Resort  #0450
Sheraton Vistana Resort  Fountains Villas  #V450 

Have the Fountains Villas been redone 
and given a new RCI Number *(#V450) *


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 26, 2010)

All I know is that Fountains is a section of the Vistana Resort, as are the Lakes, Cascades, Springs, etc.  The Fountains sections (I & II) are 3 story buildings with no elevators, and were remodeled a couple of years ago.  The units are all 2BR with no lock-offs.


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 26, 2010)

Fountains is a sleep eight while some other are 6/6


----------



## bankr63 (Nov 27, 2010)

I noticed this new Vistana code last week as well.  

It would not have anything to do with unit size - all Vistana resort 2BR will sleep 8 post renovation with the exception of Courts villas (towns sleep 8) and possibly some units in Spas. 

There are a couple of sections in Vistana with odd season rules, and Fountains falls into this category, but so do others.  See discussion here: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127150

As far as renovations go, Fountains were the first on the schedule, so (except for the units that have not yet been renovated) they will be the "oldest" units for decor.


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 27, 2010)

bankr63 said:


> It would not have anything to do with unit size - all Vistana resort 2BR will sleep 8 post renovation with the exception of Courts villas (towns sleep 8) and possibly some units in Spas.



The Falls section continues to Sleep 6/4 post-renovation.  The second bedroom still has twin beds according to Starwood's website.


----------



## bankr63 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Correct!*

Thanks Jersey Girl,

You are right of course.  I knew it was one of the other original sections that were 6/4 and it is Falls not Spas- should have looked on the SVO site before I wrote.  Spas 2 beds are all 8/6 according to the layouts there.

Still remains a mystery as to why RCI has added a new resort code for SVR Fountains however.


----------

